# Format of collections.json on Kindle?



## Cartaphilus (Jul 15, 2016)

Does anyone know what the format of an item entry in the collection.json file is?  They are, within a collection, all equal length strings, usually 41 or 42 characters in between quotation marks; for example,  "#7ed798c9-63e3-4d5f-8579-252d248958f0^EBOK", represents a book called The Cross and Flail, but I can't figure out how that information is encoded.

TIA...


----------

